# Problem z instalacją -komputer/bios nie widzi dysku z gentoo

## enderowski

Witam wszystkich!

To moje już któreś z rzędu podejście do gentoo. Pierwsze w 2006 roku ale poległem bo próbowałem instalować na bardzo starym sprzęcie. w każdym razie  żeby nie odbiegać od tematu: Zainstalowałem (a przynjamniej tak mi się wydaję że zainstalowałem) gentoo na dysku twardym 250Gb, wszystko chyba poszło ok zresztą dokładnie wg instrukcji. Problem w tym że kiedy doszło do rebootowania systemu przysłowiowa dupa. Nie wiem czy to BIOS czy coś jest z dyskiem ale wywala mi komunikat że nie ma dysku z którego  można uruchomić system. W czasie partycjonowania chyba wszystko poszło dobrze przynajmniej robiłem tak jak jest w przykładach. 

Dobrze byłoby wreszcie uruchomić gentoo dlatego proszę was o pomoc. 

z góry wielkie dzięki

pozdrawiam 

Enderowski.

P.S

w BIOSie bootowanie jest ustawione na hard disk wiec tym bardziej nie wiem co jest grane:)

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie zle gruba zainstalowales.

----------

## enderowski

Być może ale czy teraz mogę to jakąś poprawić?

 to znaczy mam uruchomić normalnie system z płytki przejść w chroot a potem jeszcze raz zainstalować gruba tak? jak mniej więcej powinien wyglądać plik konfiguracyjny? kropka w kropkę tak jak jest w instrukcji?

----------

## Bialy

Po pierwsze sprawdź czy masz w BIOSie zaznaczone boot'owanie z tego dysku.

Jeżeli tak to:

Po drugie musisz użyć LiveCD i chroot'nąć się do systemu i sprawdzić/zainstalować:

--> gruba (pamiętaj pierwszy dysk to 0)

--> konfigurację gruba

--> plik /etc/fstab

----------

## enderowski

konfiguracja grub`a powinna być ok. gorzej z plikiem fstab. W takim razie postaram się go przekopiować na dyskietkę i wrzucić na forum.

----------

## Bialy

 *enderowski wrote:*   

> konfiguracja grub`a powinna być ok. gorzej z plikiem fstab. W takim razie postaram się go przekopiować na dyskietkę i wrzucić na forum.

 

e?

Wystarczy zmienić wpisy z /dev/coś_tam na odpowiednie.

Przecież używałeś programu fdisk?

Jeśli tak to powinieneś wiedzieć co tam wpisać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co ma fstab do tego, ze nawet bootloader Ci nie wstaje?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Jeszcze raz zainstaluj GRUBa, chyba zapomniałeś ( albo pomyliłeś się przy wpisywaniu) 

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/coś/tam
```

----------

## enderowski

Ok wybaczcie pomyłki przed Gentoo było tylko suse i szczątkowo mandrake jeszcze. POstaram się jutro bo dziś już chyba nie dam rady przeinstalować gruba.

Zrobię tak jak mówicie i zdam relację czy poszło :Razz: 

----------

## Bialy

Jeśli nie masz żadnych ważnych danych przeformatuj lub utwórz od nowa partycje.

Pozbędziesz się chociaż niechcianego syfu.

----------

## enderowski

Nie chcialbym ustawiac partycji raz jeszcze poniewaz, mam slabe lacze internetowe i niestety dlugo trwa ladowanie portage i stage3 z netu. Ale wydaje mi sie ze z partycjami jest wszystko dobrze. Ale coz moge sie mylic. Jak teraz mi sie nie uda zainstalowac gruba jeszcze raz, to no coz bede instalowal calosc raz jeszcze. Przepraszam ze pisze bez polskich znkow ale pisze z trybu tekstowego przegladarki. Kurcze tak mysle czy jest mozliwosc ze dysk jest uszkodzony? bo w sumie nie jest stary i raczej malo uzywany (dostalem w spadku po barcie)...

----------

## matt1366613

Nie wiem czy masz to samo, ale ale ja miałem podobny problem. Dokupiłem sobie dysk 250GB i zainstalowałem na nim Gentoo. Problem był taki że non stop wywalało mi błąd Gruba. Ja po_prostu zainstalowałem Lilo i wszystko pięknie działa.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## enderowski

No wlasnie moj dysk to tez 250Gb wiec moze to ten sam problem. Wiec czy teraz moge po_prostu wrzucic lilo? cyz mam jakas odinstalowac gruba? Reczna instalacja gruba nie dala zadnych pozytywnych rezultatow konfiguracaj gruba wydaje sie byc ok. Wiec trudno lece z lilo, pytanie tylko do was czy mam cos zrobic z grubem czy zostawic to jak jest? I po_prostu instalowac lilo?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## enderowski

No już się trochę zaczynam irytować. Zainstalowałem Lilo, ale i tak Bootloader nie wstaje. Kurcze nie wiem... Jakieś pomysły czy jechać instalację od początku?

----------

## Bialy

Piszesz te posty, jakbyś powieść pisał.

Wklej odpowiednie konfigi, bo stwierdzenie typu:

 *enderowski wrote:*   

> konfiguracaj [...] wydaje sie byc ok

  wydaje się być mało precyzyjne.

----------

## Exil

flaga boot ustawiona dla odpowiedniej partycji? Miałem taki przypadek, bez niej nie chciał się wybootować komputer.

----------

## enderowski

Macie racje ale mała poprawa poszło. To znaczy lilo wystartowało. Problem był tego typu że mam na płycie głównej kontroler RAID i musiałem tam zamieszać żeby startował ten dysk na którym jest gentoo. 

Wybaczcie zamieszanie w temacie, dziękuję za pomoc.

Teraz jeszcze raz wszystko przeglądnę i może uda mi się uruchomić system.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

Enderowski.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

enderowski, przeczytaj regulamin i dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu jeśli problem rozwiązany.

----------

